# Has anyone has tried The Film Connection?



## Paulthe shooter

Hey everyone! How's it going? My dream is to make movies but can't over how much film school cost. Sitting in a classroom doesn't sound interesting or fun to me. I'm looking into a film school alternative called The Film Connection. Their website is  http://www.filmconnection.com Has anyone heard of this program? You actually work one on one with someone already working in the film industry and get hands on experience and make connections for future gigs. I know it's more about who you know than what you know when it comes to the entertainment industry. What do you all think?  The Film Connection


----------



## Jayimess

^^^^^

spam spam spam


----------



## hoohaProductions

Jayimess, I get a kick out of how consistently you identify spam on this site. Keep up the good work


----------



## Purely_Films

Film Connection is the right place for you. I know that it may sound a little different than most places but that is why it works. It's focus is not just showing you the ropes around the set (cause that is where you will be) but it will give you a huge jump on networking. And let's face it, you really want into film. . .It's all about the contacts. 

Find me at myspace.com/purely_films or at http://www.mediawarrior.ning.com . 

First take a good look at the comparison chart at Film Connections. Then meet up w/ me & ask me anything pertaining to FC!


----------



## Purely_Films

> Originally posted by hoohaProductions:
> Jayimess, I get a kick out of how consistently you identify spam on this site. Keep up the good work



*BTW*  I don't know him....so you might want to go after someone who is NOT trying to find help. Or could you put down the stick and help the poor guy out! OMG!


----------



## Jsmith

ooook, so, I'm a real person, and would really like to know if anyone has tried film connection.  sounds like good fun and a good way to start.  but the spam here on this forum is a little disheartening.  i live in dallas, and don't have the option of leaving it at the moment, so my choices are severely limited.  anybody know anything about it?


----------



## AshleyM

I know a couple people who got their degrees from The New School.  They went to school online because they both worked full-time.  It works as far as I know - they have both since graduated with their MAs.  It says on the website that you can get Bachelor's Degrees too.  Here's the link:
http://www.newschool.edu/onlin...ertificates.aspx?s=2



> Originally posted by Jsmith:
> ooook, so, I'm a real person, and would really like to know if anyone has tried film connection.  sounds like good fun and a good way to start.  but the spam here on this forum is a little disheartening.  i live in dallas, and don't have the option of leaving it at the moment, so my choices are severely limited.  anybody know anything about it?


----------



## color soup

Hey gang! I promise I don't know either of those two spammers but I graduated from Film Connection last year and am generally dissatisfied with my experience. I found that many of the instructors barely spoke English and I probably only met 20 people in the industry, all of whom were interns for graphic design firms in the Midwest that only do promotional work for the Travel Channel or Food Network. Of course, my experience may not be reflective of anyone else's but I know several FC grads who are going back to school to get their JD or MBA... Good luck with the process!


----------



## haramzada

i just started this thing i dont kno what to say just yet. one thing for sure its not anything like what they claim it to be .
what i want to kno, is there any one currently enrolled in this beside me?..and if any one can send me the answer to their workbook it seems kinda pointless to go throw it at the moment


----------



## Tina K

The thing with training schools is that people will never agree with each other as to whether it works or now. It works for some, doesn't for others. It's the same with all kinds of education.


----------



## Tina K

Haramzada: How is it not like you were expecting?


----------



## moviemaniac

You didn't get dropped into the studio of choice, or found the work harder than you were expecting?


----------



## A.Samuals

No offence Haranzada, but what is the point of giving you the answers for your worksheet. Surely you should be doing it, that's part of the training, isn't it.


----------



## Tina K

> Originally posted by color soup:
> Hey gang! I promise I don't know either of those two spammers but I graduated from Film Connection last year and am generally dissatisfied with my experience. I found that many of the instructors barely spoke English and I probably only met 20 people in the industry, all of whom were interns for graphic design firms in the Midwest that only do promotional work for the Travel Channel or Food Network. Of course, my experience may not be reflective of anyone else's but I know several FC grads who are going back to school to get their JD or MBA... Good luck with the process!



If you were unhappy with your course, did you voice your concerns, leave feedback?


----------



## moviemaniac

The problem is that if people are not totally happy about something, they tend not to say anything about it at the time. Then complain about it afterwards. If people don't give constant feedback and report problems ASAP there is no way to improve things until it's too late.


----------



## Tina K

If you don't give constant feedback/ raise any issues as and when they arise there is nobody to blame but yourself.


----------



## Tina K

No disrespect but if someone is expecting help with their worksheets because they cannot be bothered to do it them selves they cant blame film connection if they falter.


----------



## moviemaniac

The thing some folks don't seem to fathom is that you actually have do do some hard work to succeed. Your gonna get no where without doing some work and studying. That goes for all methods of education, in any field.


----------



## Tina K

Then blame the school when things don't go as planned.


----------



## A.Samuals

Do the work yourself or FAIL


----------



## Tina K

> Originally posted by Jsmith:
> ooook, so, I'm a real person, and would really like to know if anyone has tried film connection.  sounds like good fun and a good way to start.  but the spam here on this forum is a little disheartening.  i live in dallas, and don't have the option of leaving it at the moment, so my choices are severely limited.  anybody know anything about it?



Just speak to some one at their offices or check the website. See if it is for you. As long as you don't mind doing some work and getting your hands dirty the program is worthwhile.


----------



## Tina K

Just remember it's not a free ride. You put nothing in you'll get nothing out.


----------



## moviemaniac

Some folks seem to think you can pull a rabbit out of a hat. This is a course, not the David Copperfield show.


----------



## Tina K

Jsmith, how did you get on? Did you speak to someone at film connection?


----------



## moviemaniac

Just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Prosperous New Year.


----------



## Tina K

> Originally posted by moviemaniac:
> Just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Prosperous New Year.



Same to you, and everyone here. Merry Christmas


----------



## Tina K

Hope everyone got what they wanted for Christmas.


----------



## moviemaniac

Got this from my girl.


----------



## Tina K

<span class="ev_code_RED">HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE</span>


----------



## Tina K

> Originally posted by moviemaniac:
> Got this from my girl.



Me WANT, Me WANT


----------



## A.Samuals

As a major sci-fi nut and long time fan of everything Alien, I would give my right nut just to have the chance to work on the set of one of the upcoming Alien movies. Just to watch Scott at work close up. I'd die a happy eunuch.


----------



## Tina K

Well it will be interesting to see how they turn out, especially if Mr Scott is working with Mr Cameron on the project.


----------



## Tina K

Back on topic, how is everybody doing with their RC courses?


----------



## Tina K

Anyone?


----------



## A.Samuals

I have only just begun, but am enjoying it so far.


----------



## Dede Day

I am considering the Film Connection at the moment.  I am not concerned with job placement or networking...I simple want to LEARN the craft of editing.  It seems to be the best LEARNING environment.  One on one with someone who makes their living doing just that.  I am interested to hear thoughts on this from people who have taken the course or are in the process of the course now...???


----------



## Tina K

Its well worth going on their course so long as you are aware upfront that there are no guarantees.


----------



## karlaa

hi there, i need some help so this is why i came here..i wodner whether some of you can help with some good film schools in USA..i am from europe but i'd like to study there though i am a bit lost here


wedding hat ideas


----------



## moviemaniac

Maybe google film schools. All depends what your budget is, how long you wish to study. Bear in mind other costs such as living expenses, food, travel, equipment and books etc, etc, etc.


----------



## AlfonsWeeks

Where are you based Karlaa?


----------



## Bitchinactordude

Just had to bring some balance to the discussion, I have a lot of respected contacts in the industry, and this place actually is legitimate, it's just what you make of it, you think you can deliver they give you the best shot they can to do so, but the rest is on you. You've got to be willing to put in the time and effort and work hard to make it happen or else you just have no business being in entertainment.


----------

